# The world is running out of sand



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Can you think of the world running out of sand?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/05/29/the-world-is-running-out-of-sand&ved=0ahUKEwj1vMS98onUAhXL6YMKHcTKCYgQFggdMAA&usg=AFQjCNEZyZ2q2Mb2C3C3UPf0zwylGa1NRQ&sig2=sejYpNdk2EWN0dxgE6_IpQ


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Its all in the landfills up north! They sand the streets all winter and then come spring sweep it up and toss it.. no clue why they don't reuse it (at least here they dont)


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I though it was all in the warm season folks' neatly leveled Bermuda lawns.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have plenty of sand where I live


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I though it was all in the warm season folks' neatly leveled Bermuda lawns.


:lol:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I had never thought there could ever be shortages of sand. But apparently some people need special kinds of sand and go to great lengths to get it. Then there is all that sand in the Middle East but it's not good for anything and they bring in sand from elsewhere! What is out there in our western states? When I've flown over, it's all brown except for irrigation circles. Is it sand or something else?


----------

